# Extended Warranty for '00 M5?



## e46supra (Jan 13, 2003)

Hello everyone I have been a longtime member but I barely post on these boards. For a while there after I sold my old E46 328i, I didn't have any bimmer in my blood (even with the 3 other family BMWs sitting outside) However I recently purchased a 2000 M5 with 51K miles for a very good price and it has revived all the love I have had for these bavarian machines.

I am wondering if any of you are familiar with extended warranties. I am sure that maintenance costs on this car will be overwhelming and ongoing knowing BMW. Could anyone share any information or even link me to websites that I could look at to help me better understand and decide on which extended warranty fits me best and provides the best coverage. BTW the car is not CPO.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

None, other than those offered by the manufacturer are worth the paper they are written on. Read the exclusions carefully and you will see that every part you are worried about is not covered.

And a 2000 is out of warranty so you cannot buy the BMW extended warranty.


----------

